
The U.S. isn’t one of the top 10 most free countries in the world, study says - randomname2
http://www.mcclatchydc.com/news/nation-world/world/article105618381.html
======
schoen
> Personal freedom, as defined by the London-based Legatum Institute, measures
> a nation’s performance at both guaranteeing individual freedom and
> encouraging social tolerance.

Probably quite different from the definition used by Freedom House or other
groups that have tried to measure this. I wonder how much results vary between
studies like this conducted in good faith at the same time using different
conceptions of freedom.

